

Robot arm can catch flying objects [video] - shbhrsaha
http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2014/0513/Heads-up%21-Robot-arm-can-catch-flying-objects.-video

======
sferoze
Really sweet.

It makes sense that robots should learn similar to how humans learn, by
analyzing data from many trials and then adjusting the method used to achieve
the goal. Instead of manually trying to think of the algorithm. It seems like
all AI should be done this way, by learning.

------
Gravityloss
Yet another example of cool stuff done at EPFL. (Notice the three time-of-
flight cameras in the background.)

